# Newbie here



## WV_MtnMama (Oct 13, 2020)

Just found this site...nice to know there are still chat forums out there to discuss issues, etc. I’ll keep checking things out,


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- lots of good folks here! Enjoy reading and posting!


----------



## Skiguy31 (Oct 13, 2020)

New too. Welcome.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi @WV_MtnMama and @Skiguy31  Welcome.


----------

